

NFC Payment Systems Remind Me of the CueCat - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/17385294028/nfc-payment-systems-are-just-another-cuecat

======
timthorn
The article misses the key advantage of NFC, namely speed. In the US market
that may not be obvious today, as a swipe takes not that much longer, but with
the introduction of PIN based payments the ability to pay for 90% of small
value transactions instantly will be a clearer benefit.

